# Learn To Code (short film)



## Drone (Feb 26, 2013)

The 9 minute short film directed by Lesley Chilcott is hoping to spark an interest in the glamorous life of computer languages. Starring Gates, Zuck, Chris Bosh and others ...

[yt]dU1xS07N-FA[/yt]

Because coding is important.


Code.org


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 26, 2013)

It seems cool as a video, but still it was made to go and visit code.org
My website gives learning how to code too! Why did they not include me in the screencast!


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 3, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> Why did they not include me in the screencast!



I think it is because the people there have created something that is used on a massive scale. Consider the people they chose. You're competing with people who started Facebook, Twitter, Dropbox, Microsoft, huge companies that have revolutionized how technology is used. So hate to say it, you may need to start a huge business and be successful before they include you.  Aim high, friend. Aim high.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 3, 2013)

What about yahoo? myspace? amazon? ebay? techpowerup?  I think that has to do with their friends...
And I WILL AIM HIGH


----------



## Frick (Mar 3, 2013)

Aim low instead, it's better to shoot yourself in the foot that the head.

Ambition is for the weak.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 3, 2013)

It is starting to look like a first person shooter...


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 3, 2013)

I can't stand the formula: 9 celebrity "ethnically correct" pastiche of people. puke. Try again. Make it real. Or is this how america works today? (That's a rhetorical Q BTW)


----------

